

Groupon Valuation Sinking to $12 Billion - stupandaus
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/business/2011/10/groupons-sinking-valuation-now-down-12-billion/43895/

======
lien
Back when Google was bidding on Groupon, a friend of mine is a finance exec at
Google and he said even at $6B, Google thought Groupon was overpriced.

~~~
lien
also, when you have a business model that's not based on any real technology
or a strong user base, it's hard to compete long term. Groupon could win in
the short term only.

